# Vogel and other breads



## Sara W (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm very new to all this, and very much missing my wholemeal toast - loaves from the local baker who supplies all the village shops in the area (S Suffolk), or made at the farm shop. 

I do however love Vogel, and especially the Soya and Linseed loaves (they do three or four kinds - stocked in all good supermarkets esp all Waitrose stores, and large Co-ops). Or you can get it delivered via Ocado - see the link below. 

I asked the diabetes nurse if it's ok to eat the Vogel breads and she said Yes! 
So I'm delighted and very relieved. 

Does anyone else eat Vogel rather than Bergen? - which I've not yet tried. I checked online, and discovered that while Vogel has lightly more carb than Bergen - 14.7 per slice as opposed to 11, it has a bit less sugar: 1.1 as opposed to Bergen's 1.8. 

That's the soya and linseed - there are other kinds too... see the link for the rest. It's quite dense and a proper slice size, so one slice is fairly filling - and it toasts brilliantly. 

http://vogelsbread.co.uk/our-bread/


I've also been eating some of this Pro Fusion oat bread, which our village shop was selling off cheap for £1, as it was o/d - I put it in the fridge and it's kept very well indeed for two months! It's more of a dark flatbread, whereas the Vogel is more the texture of 'proper' bread.

Does anyone else use this Pr Fusion? It's mostly rye, and has chia in it (I think the Vogel does too) - which is one of the most highly recommended foods for diabetics, along with flax/linseed. It has a carb content of 14.4 of which sugars are 1.7 per slice, so very like the Vogel though a quite different texture and flavour. It's high in protein at 20% 

http://www.planetorganic.com/profusion-super-oat-bread-rye-chia-500g/23709/

Are there any other breads other than the Lidl triangular buns and the Bergen, which you've tried?


----------



## Robin (Mar 8, 2017)

I've just bought a Lidl low GI cob, which tastes lovely, it's not as dense as the protein rolls. It's 36g carb per 100 g, but because it's very light, a goodish slice only weighs 20g, so 7.2 g carb.
When we go on holiday to Suffolk, I get sourdough from the Pump Street bakery, Orford, ( and can also get it from Snape Maltings) which is delicious, and I found didn't cause me any glucose spikes, but everyone's different, it's a case of trying and seeing.


----------



## Sara W (Mar 8, 2017)

I might be going to Lidl in Colchester later - I'll look out for that! I've had no bread for over two weeks now (other than the Pro Fusion which I don't really count as bread!) so I need to go into town and stock up on something not too dangerous. 

I'm in Suffolk - Constable Country, a bit south of where you go! I do discreet B&B if you ever fancy a change of scenery. Orford and environs are very foodie - Pinney's smoked fish is divine. I get the whole smoked mackerel which makes great pate (esp when going cheap at our farm shop, Hall Farm at exit 30 on the A12 - they have their own butchery and bakery and a great cafe/restaurant with an outdoor dog-friendly terrace, overlooking the Stour Valley)


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 8, 2017)

Have you actually tested after some wholemeal toast to see if it affects you as everyone is different I eat 50/50 stuff x


----------



## Amigo (Mar 8, 2017)

Sara W said:


> I'm very new to all this, and very much missing my wholemeal toast - loaves from the local baker who supplies all the village shops in the area (S Suffolk), or made at the farm shop.
> 
> I do however love Vogel, and especially the Soya and Linseed loaves (they do three or four kinds - stocked in all good supermarkets esp all Waitrose stores, and large Co-ops). Or you can get it delivered via Ocado - see the link below.
> 
> ...



Thing is, it sounds like Vogel bread has about the same carbs as a slice of ordinary wholemeal bread like Kingsmill but presumably a higher nutritional content.


----------



## khskel (Mar 8, 2017)

I find I'm OK with whole grain rye bread E.G Schneider Brot even though it's quite high in carbs. None spiking for me but not to everyone's taste.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 8, 2017)

The low GI cob from Lidl is lovely.


----------



## Sara W (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments. I did have some Ancient Grains Vogel tonight, the two smaller end slices, with some guacomole and a smallish lump of blue cheese - and will have a slice with my eggs in the morning, so I'll see how the reading goes when I wake up, then maybe test again 2hrs later. 

I got in very late this evening and had my meal in two halves with a long gap! - the second also had a few carbs in the form of some fresh stir-fry noodles, in my vegetable stir fry... so I haven't tested yet but might before bed.  I'm very bad at sticking to any routine, so far as eating goes. My pre-supper reading wasn't til about 8.30 and was 10.1


----------

